# Pontiac engine ID help



## matthills (Sep 26, 2011)

My apologies if this has been covered a million times here, but I can't seem anything that helps me in my search.

I just bought a '67 Toyota landcruiser, and it's had some pretty hefty mods done to it, along with a V8 engine swap. Problem is, I have no idea what engine is in it, other than the previous owner who said "it's a rare 421 Pontiac". He wasn't too mechanically inclined, so it's hard to believe.

Anyways, I've been scouring the net looking for some ID codes, and mine aren't coming up anywhere. Hopefully someone here can help!

Engine code, stamped beside the water pump on the passenger side: C 28 75 77 with "YC" under the numbers

Heads have 455 GM 7 DN cast in them

4 bolt valve covers

It also looks like the following are cast on the side of the block (these are hard to read):
front passenger side B051
Rear passenger side: N
Front Driver Side: N
Rear driver side C091 (could be C031?)

It looks to me like it's a 400 block with 455 heads? I really have no idea here, and I'd like to get a proper engine ID so I know what parts to use, and where to set my timing.

I'd really appreciate it if someone could give me a hand, or point me in the right direction.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The YC letter code was used in 65 and 66 for the 389, 67, 68, 69 and 76 for the 400 and also between 70-73 for the 455. The head date codes that you listed are for 71.

Look on the back of the block behind the #8 cylinder for a casting number and the date code for the block is located on a pad next to the distributor. If the block is a 455 there may be a "455" on the block by the fuel pump.

The code for the heads are located on the 2 center exhaust ports,


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree That very well could be a big Pontiac. The characteristics you've listed so far sure sound like one. Begin with the 4 character date code on the top rear of the block next to the distributor. That'll tell us the model year, and from there how to interpret the other codes. That 7 or so digit casting number on the passenger side rear of the block right by the transmission pad will help too.

Google "pontiac engine codes" and you should find several sites, some of which have pictures that show you where to look for and how to interpret the various codes. Always check more than one - there are mistakes out there 


Bear


----------

